# For those of you with cows - Butter once a week?



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

So, I'm wondering how you do it?

With only one Dexter cow, is it possible to save the cream for 6 days and make butter on the seventh? Can/Do you freeze the cream and will it still make butter? How long does the cream typically stay 'Fresh'?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

While cream never seems to manage to stay more than a day in my house, it stays fresh for near on two weeks (I hid a jar once...)


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

When I take my cream off, I put it into ice cube trays for the freezer and then into freezer bags until I can get around to making butter which can be once a week or every other day depending. I just add the cream cubes to my butter churn and let them thaw out till around 55 degrees before I start churning. Makes butter just fine


----------

